# road cycling around Black Mtn NC



## gormleyflyer2002 (Sep 12, 2005)

thinking about heading south for a spring training camp with some friends. Considering this area (black mountain) could anyone advise how this area is for road cycling ? could we get a weeks worth of ride options 

cheers - THANKS


----------



## mtsheron (Jul 16, 2012)

This whole area is great for cycling. It is the Mecca of cycling in the mountains of NC! There are so many options it is unreal and I could never begin to start. But if you have a number of days and how long your looking to ride each day I can assist with some routes I have done.


----------



## gormleyflyer2002 (Sep 12, 2005)

Thanks, plan is to rent a house in the area and ride from the door if possible. We might drive one day for "special" ride. We will ride 6 days and anything from 70km-160km. 

have done previous trips to Brevard area but will looking to check out a new spot 

any routes or advice that you can provide would be much appreciated.

cheers, Brian


----------



## mtsheron (Jul 16, 2012)

So about 45 miles to 100 mile days. You climb alot? Most of my routes are 25-30 milers with climbs for about 2 to 2.5 hours of riding.


----------



## mtsheron (Jul 16, 2012)

If you have a Garmin Edge I can send you my routes in the area of Buncombe and Henderson County to load on your Garmin. Or you can print a cue sheet from it otherwise.


----------



## gormleyflyer2002 (Sep 12, 2005)

*Thanks*



mtsheron said:


> If you have a Garmin Edge I can send you my routes in the area of Buncombe and Henderson County to load on your Garmin. Or you can print a cue sheet from it otherwise.


Thanks, I would appreciate that, I do have a Garmin


----------



## HikenBike (Apr 3, 2007)

The Blue Ridge Parkway is nearby. You can park at the Folk Art Center and take off from there.

This website lists some routes 45 minutes west of Black Mtn: Blue Ridge Breakaway - Haywood County NC -

I rented a mtb bike from these guys last summer. They might be a good resource for advice. Liberty Bikes | Locally Owned For Over 30 Years


----------

